# Network driver for ASUS P5G41T-M LX



## yethie (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

I recently had to replace my motherboard and got the ASUS P5G41T-M LX. I have a freebsd 8.1 installation which I managed to reactivate on the new hardware, the only missing component is the network card. The system does not recognize it and I don't know where to look for a driver since I couldn't find any information about the actual vendor and model on the ASUS site.

Issuing a pciconf results in:

```
none1@pci0:1:0:0:  class=0x020000 card=0x83fe1043 chip=0x10831969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
vendor   = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
class    = network
subclass = ethernet
```

can somebody point me in the right direction?

thank you very much!
Francesco


----------



## phoenix (Feb 20, 2012)

ae(4) Attansic FastEthernet driver, available since FreeBSD 7.1
age(4) Attansic Gigabit Ethernet driver, available since FreeBSD 7.1

If you do not have the driver compiled into your kernel (they're both part of the GENERIC kernel), then you can load the module by hand:
`# kldload if_ae`
`# kldload if_age`
Watch /var/log/messages and dmesg(8) for messages, and ifconfig(8) to see if it's detected.  Then update /etc/rc.conf to use the new device name, and /boot/loader.conf to load the module at boot time:

```
if_ae_load="YES"
if_age_load="YES"
```


----------



## yethie (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi phoenix,

Following your suggestion I made some researches in the FreeBSD Atheros drivers and found that my card is an AR8151, which is supported from 8.2 by the alc(4) module.

So I upgraded to 8.2 and the NIC showed up as alc0!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## phoenix (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice to hear it's working for you.    Enjoy!


----------

